# Problem z compiz

## rexina

Witajcie, 

Czy może ktoś mi pomóc w instalacji compiz-a, bo męczę się już kilka dni i nie mam pojęcia co robie nie tak.

Postępuje zgodnie z tą: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Compiz-Fusion stroną, a i tak otrzymuje błąd:

```

rexina@gentoo / $ compiz --replace --debug

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /home/rexina/.compiz/plugins/libcore.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /usr/lib64/compiz/libcore.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /home/rexina/.compiz/plugins/libyes.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /usr/lib64/compiz/libyes.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file libyes.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'yes'

```

Mam zainstalowane sterowniki od Nvidii 260.19.36 (ze strony oficjalnej) , ale na tych co są w drzewie też próbowałem i nic.

Co na to poradzić?

----------

## Jacekalex

U mnie też nie wstaje po komendzie 

```
compiz --replace
```

natomiast działa prawidłowo po uruchomieniu poleceniem  

```
compiz-manager
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

Ja bym sprobowal zainstalowac 

```
# emerge -vq x11-apps/fusion-icon
```

 i odpalic poprzez:

```
$ fusion-icon
```

Nastgepnie przy pomocy tej aplikacji skonfigurowac compiza. Uzywam tego od bardzo dawna na nvidzie i jestem zadowolony - tylko musisz odpowiednio skonfigurowac wg wlasnego upodobania aplikacje (jak nie bedziesz mial belek w oknach to tam jest odpowiednia opcja do zaznaczenia, aby takowe miec).

----------

## rexina

Dzięki za rady, jednak nic to nie pomogło.   :Sad: 

```

rexina@gen ~ $ compiz-manager

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 03:00.0 0300: 10de:06c0 (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: present. 

Comparing resolution (1280x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (16384): Passed.

Checking for nVidia: present. 

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

Starting emerald

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin '/usr/lib64/compiz/libccp.so' : libprotobuf.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin '/usr/lib64/compiz/libccp.so' : libprotobuf.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'

```

A co do fusion-icon - ten program próbowałem już od dawna i nic nie pomaga.

A tak w ogóle to mi się net popsuł.  :Smile:  Kocham aktualizacje. Ale z tym sobie poradzę.  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Tutaj czytales? Pokaz swojego xorga on u mnie wyglada tak:

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf -n | curl -F "sprunge=<-" http://sprunge.us
```

http://sprunge.us/BHUT

Sprawdz czy masz w xorgu: *Quote:*   

> Section "Extensions" 
> 
>     Option         "Composite" "Enable" 
> 
>     Option         "Damage" "Enable" 
> ...

 

----------

## rexina

Mój Xorg wygląda tak:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.36  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-01.nvidia.com)  Tue Jan 18 17:15:22 PST 2011

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#       Load  "GLcore"

    Load           "record"

#       Load  "dri"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "be"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "NV43 [GeForce 6600 PCIe]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option         "UseEvents" "false"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

Wklejam jeszcze wyniki programów:

```

gen ~ # glxgears 

117150 frames in 5.0 seconds = 23429.949 FPS

117932 frames in 5.0 seconds = 23586.297 FPS

```

```

gen ~ # glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

...

```

Pomoglibyście jeszcze w konfiguracji sieci? Bo nie mogę sobie poradzić.

Po aktualizacji systemu dostaje takie oto błędy:

Dodam, że jestem bezpośrednio podłączony do modemu z dhcp.

```

gen ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   You are using a deprecated configuration syntax for eth0

 *   You are advised to read /etc/conf.d/net.example and upgrade it accordingly

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[15680]: version 5.2.10 starting

dhcpcd[15680]: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[15680]: eth0: carrier acquired

dhcpcd[15680]: eth0: rebinding lease of 89.72.217.22

dhcpcd[15680]: eth0: acknowledged 89.72.217.22 from 62.179.2.134

dhcpcd[15680]: eth0: checking for 89.72.217.22

dhcpcd[15680]: eth0: leased 89.72.217.22 for 173049 seconds

dhcpcd: eth0: MTU set to 576

dhcpcd[15680]: forked to background, child pid 15721                      [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 89.72.217.22/23

```

I nie dodaje mi ip do ifconfig. Nie zmieniałem nic, a mimo to samo przestało działać  :Sad: 

----------

## soban_

Z np WICD probowales?  Zrob do tego nowy temat.

Wracajac do tematu, sprobuj dodac ten wpis do xorga co podalem (nie mam aktualnie gentoo z compizem pod reka zeby sprawdzic czy to pomaga - ale uwierz mi na slowo ze z fusion-icon trybi compiz). I powiedz jaki efekt uzyskales i przeanalizuj ten temat co zapodalem wyzej. Z tego co widze - to dopalanie karty graficznej dziala Ci bardzo dobrze, wiec powinny efekty z compizem dzialac bez problemow.

----------

## rexina

Dziękuję za odpowiedź, jednak czy coś to pomoże to odpowiem po weekendzie, bo wyjeżdżam poza moje miejsce zamieszkania.

Z pomocą WICD i statycznych IP udało mi się przywrócić działanie sieci  :Very Happy: 

Nie miałem za bardzo czasu, jednak zauważyłem, że dodanie  opcji:

```
Option "Damage" "Enable" 
```

Powoduje nie włączanie menagera okien.

----------

## rexina

Niestety, ale nic to nie zmienia  :Sad: 

Próbowałem z różnymi konfiguracjami xorg'a, ale nie posunąłem się do przodu.

----------

## soban_

Z fusion-icon probowales? Pamietaj o tym, ze trzeba go skonfigurowac - zanim bedzie poprawnie dzialac.

----------

## rexina

Ale co rozumiesz pod hasłem 'skonfigurować'?

compiz konfigurowałem przez ccsm, to nie wystarczy?

a czy opcje loose-binding i indirect-binding mają byc odznaczone?

----------

## soban_

U mnie przy kde sa obie zaznaczone (dziala tyz fusion-icon przy gnomie i xfce4). Skonfigurowac - oznacza, zaznaczyc odpowiednia konfiguracje pod swoj gust - kostka, plynne okna, zawasnsowane powiekszanie pulpitu itp. Ja glownie mialem problem z rysowaniem belek w oknach, chodzi o "dekoracja okien" wiec to podkreslam - trzeba zaznaczyc. Podaj jeszcze srodowisko graficzne (select window maganer -> ? )?

----------

## rexina

Teraz (po aktualizacji) dostaje jeszcze ciekawszy wynik. Tylko nie działa ani ccsm, ani fusion-icon, więc nie mam możliwości ustawienia efektów.

Próbowałem reemergować pythona, i wszystkie pakiety wymienione w tutorial-u, jednak niestety brak efektu.

```

rexina@gen ~ $ fusion-icon 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/fusion-icon", line 57, in <module>

    from FusionIcon.interface import choose_interface

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/FusionIcon/interface.py", line 22, in <module>

    from util import env

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/FusionIcon/util.py", line 23, in <module>

    import os, compizconfig, ConfigParser, time

ImportError: libprotobuf.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

----------

## soban_

Z googli https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6465824.html#6465824 po wklejeniu "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/FusionIcon/interface.py", byc moze to cos da.

----------

## rexina

niestety, ale revdep-rebuild nic nie daje...

```

* Found some broken files that weren't associated with known packages

 * The broken files are:

 *   /usr/lib64/compiz/libimgjpeg.la

 *   /usr/local/lib64/compiz/libccp.so

 *   /usr/local/lib64/compizconfig/backends/libini.so

 *   /usr/local/lib64/libcompizconfig.so.0.0.0

```

Chyba dam sobie spokój z tym compizem...

A nie jest to przypadkowo może wina karty graficznej?

Bo stawiałem koledze gentoo i jemu compiz działał od razu.

Moja karta to: GeForce GTX480

----------

## soban_

Watpie zeby to mialo wplyw, w jakim srodowisku chcesz uzywac tego compiza?

----------

## rexina

Posiadam Gnome 2.30.2.

Instalując debiana na drugim komputerze compiz działał od razu 

      po zainstalowaniu sterowników oraz dodaniu opcji 

```

 Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" 

```

----------

## soban_

U mnie trybi z wersjami x11-wm/compiz-0.8.6-r3, x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6 i gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1 - jednak na starszym gnomie tez powinno dzialac. Pamietam ze kiedys, musialem kompilowac go bez flagi -gtk (compiza jak i compiz-fusion) bo byl problem, o czym wspominaja w temacie, ktory wyzej zapodalem. Sprobuj odmaskowac nowsze wersje x11-wm/compiz i x11-wm/compiz-fusion (mozesz uzyc autounmaska, jesli nie wiesz jak) i wtedy zobaczyc czy sie uda pojechac.

----------

## rexina

Teoretycznie compiz teraz działa (przeźroczystość), jednak nie mam belek w oknach, ponieważ nie mogę zmienić ustawień ( fusion-icon, ccsm, simple-ccsm się nie uruchamiają z w/w powodów).

Nie znalazłem rozwiązania tego problemu, w tym temacie jest napisane, że revdep-rebuild pomaga, jadnak nie wmoim przypadku.   :Sad: 

```

gen ~ # revdep-rebuild 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 49% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/compiz/libimgjpeg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libjpeg.la)

[ 97% ]  *   broken /usr/local/lib64/compiz/libccp.so (requires libprotobuf.so.6)

 *   broken /usr/local/lib64/compizconfig/backends/libini.so (requires libprotobuf.so.6)

 *   broken /usr/local/lib64/libcompizconfig.so.0.0.0 (requires libprotobuf.so.6)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/compiz/libimgjpeg.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/compiz/libimgjpeg.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/local/lib64/compiz/libccp.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/local/lib64/compiz/libccp.so -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/local/lib64/compizconfig/backends/libini.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/local/lib64/compizconfig/backends/libini.so -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/local/lib64/libcompizconfig.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/local/lib64/libcompizconfig.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

```

----------

## soban_

To sprobowales przemergowac x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main, x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra i x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-unsupported?

----------

## rexina

Tak, reemergowałem wszystkie pakiety opisanie w tutorialu, także compiz i compiz-fusion z flagą -gtk, jednak nic to nie pomogło.

Dziękuje bardzo za zainteresowanie.

----------

## soban_

Nie ma za co, od tego jest forum - sprobuj odmaskowac nowsza wersje compiza i tych paczek co wspomnialem. Ja o ile dobrze sobie przypominam mialem taki sam problem i z -gtk o dziwo pomoglo, tyle ze u Ciebie to raczej powinno byc gtk ( : jednak przy nowszym compiz-fusion nie mialem z tym zadnych problemow (to byl chyba drugi sposob, o ile pamietam na pozbycie sie tego problemu). Wiem ze na pewno compiz powinien dzialac skoro masz juz przezroczystosc - kwestia ustawienia tych belek i innych rzeczy.

----------

## rexina

Właśnie próbuje się "dostać" do tych ustawień i nie mogę... 

Próbowałem reemergować libcompizconfig, ccsm, fusion-icon, nawet python i nic. Dalej ten sam błąd...

----------

## soban_

Ale fusion-icon sie odpala (jesli tak to warto compiz options pozmieniac - moze to cos da)? Probowales odmaskowywac juz najnowsze wersje pakietow z compiz-fusion i jego zaleznosci?

----------

## rexina

Odmaskowałem wszystkie pakiety, mam takie wersje:

```

rexina@gen ~ $ emerge compiz compiz-fusion fusion-icon                         

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/compiz-0.8.6-r3  USE="cairo dbus gnome svg -fuse -gconf -gtk -kde" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6  USE="emerald gnome -kde -unsupported" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/fusion-icon-0.1-r1  USE="gtk -qt4" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) x11-wm/compiz-0.8.6-r3

>>> Installing (1 of 3) x11-wm/compiz-0.8.6-r3

>>> Emerging (2 of 3) x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6

>>> Emerging (3 of 3) x11-apps/fusion-icon-0.1-r1

>>> Installing (2 of 3) x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6

>>> Installing (3 of 3) x11-apps/fusion-icon-0.1-r1

>>> Jobs: 3 of 3 complete                           Load avg: 1.06, 0.81, 0.57

 * Messages for package x11-wm/compiz-0.8.6-r3:

 * If you update to x11-wm/metacity-2.24 after you install compiz-0.8.6,

 * gtk-window-decorator will crash until you reinstall compiz again.

 * Messages for package x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6:

 * If you want to try out simple-ccsm, you'll need to emerge it

 * If you want to use emerald, set the emerald use flag

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 14 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

Ale niestety nic to nie pomaga:

```

rexina@gen ~ $ fusion-icon 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/fusion-icon", line 57, in <module>

    from FusionIcon.interface import choose_interface

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/FusionIcon/interface.py", line 22, in <module>

    from util import env

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/FusionIcon/util.py", line 23, in <module>

    import os, compizconfig, ConfigParser, time

ImportError: libprotobuf.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

----------

## soban_

Tak, ale z flaga gtk sprobuj teraz - przemerguj tez zaleznosci (equery d compiz). Jeszcze cos takiego znalazlem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-863481.html?sid=553e4c619cd1021e99cd6dda22537843, sprobuj z MAKEOPTS="-j1" to skompilowac. Chociaz nie wiem czy cos to da, bo u Ciebie to sie kompiluje...wiec to nie powinno robic roznicy w ilu watkach bedzie skompilowane. Te paczki sa zainstalowane x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.8.4-r2 i x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.8.4-r2?

----------

## rexina

Przeinstalowałem wszystkie zależności compiz, każdą z flagą gtk, jednak dalej występuje dokładnie ten sam błąd.

A jest jakaś możliwość ustawienia compiz'u bez użycia ccsm?

----------

## soban_

Tego nigdy nie probowalem, ale mysle ze istnieje jakis sposob. Jeszcze mozesz sprobowac, bo cos moze byc z pythonem nie tak (eselect python list - czy wskazuje na pythona?), python-updater? Zakladam ze  *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync && emerge -vquDN world

 robiles? Pokaz jeszcze emerge --info.

----------

## rexina

Robiłem.

Oto wyniki poleceń:

```

gen ~ # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python3.1

gen ~ # emerge --sync --quiet && emerge -uD world

Do you want to sync your Portage tree with the mirror at

rsync://88.156.222.90/gentoo-portage? [Yes/No] y

 * IMPORTANT: 19 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

sys-boot/grub:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-fonts/unifont-5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-fonts/unifont-5.1.20080914 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

(dependency required by "sys-boot/grub-1.99_rc1[truetype]" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- media-libs/amd64codecs-20071007 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Steve Dibb <beandog@gentoo.org> (5 Nov 2008)

# Mask realplayer codecs for security bug 245662

# http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-713051.html

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Jobs: 0 of 0 complete                           Load avg: 0.86, 0.81, 0.45

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Wywaliłem emerge --info, bo jest dwa posty dalej poprawione, a to nie wiadomo po jaką cholerę kolega nam zostawił.  :Confused: 

Kurt Steiner

----------

## soban_

Jesus, ale dziwnie to wkleiles wez popraw (emerge --info | fold -s) bo tego nie da sie czytac :P jedyna sugertia jaka przychodzi mi do glowy (od wersji gnoma ktora pokazales) to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" - na ktorym to u mnie trybi. Bo nie wiem co moze pomoc jeszcze w tym przypadku.

----------

## rexina

Wklejam poprawioną wersję, robiłem ją z chroot'a, ale chyba nie sprawia to problemu.

```

debian / # emerge --info | fold -s

!!! It seems that /proc is not mounted. You have been warned.

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 

2.6.32-5-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-5-amd64-x86_64-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 10 Mar 2011 16:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x 

ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 

trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file 

hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug 

rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm 

authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host 

authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir 

disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info 

log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling 

status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ 

/etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d 

/etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d 

/etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-av -j9"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS=""

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news 

parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn 

unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" 

"${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; 

port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; 

exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" 

"${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} 

; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync 

--rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync 

"${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock 

itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 

sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="gconf"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/in

fo:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses 

text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:c

d=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=

34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01

;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01

;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=0

1;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zo

o=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:

*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01

;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.

pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;

35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv

=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*

.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35

:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00

;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*

.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00

;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx

=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-

linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/man:/etc/java

-config/system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 

/usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb 

php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bi

n"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt 

x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos 

x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 

sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint 

ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k 

sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress 

--force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles 

--exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SANDBOX_COMPAT_LEVEL="16"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc:/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdb

m3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O 

"${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} 

; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync 

--rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync 

"${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5:/usr/lib64/subversion/

bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

SUDO_COMMAND="/usr/sbin/chroot /mnt /bin/bash"

SUDO_GID="1000"

SUDO_UID="1000"

SUDO_USER="rexina"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync7.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr 

cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dts dvd dvdr 

emboss emerald encode exif extras fam firefox flac fortran gadu gdbm gdu gif 

gnome gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kdrive lcms ldap libnotify mad 

mdnsresponder-compat mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib 

ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl 

png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline sdl session spell sqlite sse 

sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype 

udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" 

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x 

ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 

trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw 

asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa 

lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm 

softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon 

authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile 

authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock 

deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include 

info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif 

speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" 

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" 

ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin 

garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore 

rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz 

cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" 

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga 

neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy 

v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p 

iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark 

dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="root"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS 

COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS 

FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES 

LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP 

NGINX_MODULES_MAIL PHP_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS 

RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon 

savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l"

XAUTHORITY="/var/run/gdm3/auth-for-rexina-0X8xS1/database"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface 

geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac 

delude chaos account"

XZ_OPT="--memory=max"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

----------

## rexina

Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## Jacekalex

Dać sobie spokój z fusion-icon, do niego compiz musi chodzić bardzo dobrze.

Ja mam:

```
qlist -IvU dev-lang/python

dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2 (ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads wide-unicode xml)
```

```
qlist -IvU cairo

dev-cpp/cairomm-1.9.8 (svg)

dev-python/pycairo-1.8.10 (svg)

dev-ruby/rcairo-1.8.5-r1 (ruby_targets_ruby18)

x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1 (X opengl qt4 static-libs svg xcb)

x11-libs/libsvg-cairo-0.1.6
```

```
qlist -IvU compiz

dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.8.4-r3

x11-libs/compiz-bcop-0.8.4

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.8.4-r2

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig4-0.8.4

x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.8.4-r2

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.6-r1

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-0.8.6 (gnome)

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-unsupported-0.8.4-r1

x11-wm/compiz-0.8.6-r3 (cairo dbus fuse gnome gtk svg)
```

```

qlist -IvU emerald

x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.5.2

x11-wm/emerald-0.8.4-r1

```

Całość na Gnome 2.32.1, do tego obramowanie okien mam z emeralda, 

metacity ani myśli działać z compizem.

Mój system: http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=167719#p167719

I nie wszystkie wtyczki, ale generalnie compiz dziala jako tako.

To by było na tyle.

 :Cool: 

----------

## rexina

Dziwne, bo na drugim komputerze (laptopie) postawiłem gentoo i compiz od razu działał.

Dzięki za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

